# New BIG SCARY SHOW: JV Johnson, Dean & Star Jones, 13QoD, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Big Scary Show
Published by Drew Badger · Yesterday at 9:54am · 
New BIG SCARY SHOW – MHC
Episode 159

It’s back!! the Midwest Haunters Convention, and while 2.5 of the 4 (g)hosts will be in Columbus all weekend, the show must go on!
Badger brings us an interview with Dean and Star Jones, and then he and Storm sit down with JV Johnson, organizer of the upcoming Scare-A-Con in the Northeast.
No Guest this Roundtable of Terror, as we play everyones favorite gameshow, the 13 Questions of Doom.
Badger brings us the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about possibly being allergic to Halloween!?!?!, We may have a Gruesome Giveaway winner, Vysther pays tribute to Ronnie James Dio, while Jerry Vayne spins the spooky tunes.
Meathook Jim didn’t feel like getting up from Between the Corpses, but fear not!. he will return on the next show.
We hid the Body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….The Big Scary Show
Featured music:
Creepazoids – Dead by Dawn
DIEMONSTERDIE- Lucky Number 666
Fright Barker and Son – Back Burner Gal
#bigscaryshow #13questionsofdoom

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

